# Fantasy Golf



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been seeing some advertisments about fantasy golf. I am wondering if anyone on this forum has had experience in this? Is it somewhat like fantasy football? Here are the hot fantasy players...
Tiger Woods
Stephen Ames
Greg Owen


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiger of course.......

Ya I have actually done Fantasy Golf before with http://www.yahoo.com. It isn't as fun as football or baseball. I still think its something cool but its not for the die hard action fan, its a bit boring.

Still heres the link: CLICK HERE


----------



## gOLfEr056 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have not tried Fantasy Golf before. I am going to sign up if it doesn't cost anything. I like to be able to follow all of my favorite golfers stats wise.

It should be fun! I have liked all of the other Fantasy sports so I am guessing I am going to like this one aswell.


----------

